# Catch Weight



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What does this term mean? (I think that's the right phrase...)


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you might mean chain weight, it is how much the dog weighs while chained up before fights for the people that do that. typically it is heavier than a fighting weight. Or else it might be somthing referring to hog dogs, which use the terms catch and bay alot.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Catch weight means a heavy weight dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Catch weight is a term typically used for a hog dog of catch weight,a dog big enought o hold a hog and control it,since a smaller dog would be in capable of this..Back in the day it was usually in refrence to a american bulldog,or a apbt that was of working farm type,and possably a outcross to american bulldog.A dog at catch weight is a functional dog,so a catch weight dog must be porportionaly correct.a over done dog weighing in at 90 pounds is not a catch weight dog,a dog such as midwests hemi is closer to what would be called catch weight..Catch weight am bulldogs are one of the only dogs ever[besides apbt] created that carry the trait of gameness.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Actually catch weight has nothing to do with hog hunting it was a term used by dog men back in the day if a dog was heavy the owner would open them up for a catch weight match which means any size dog could be matched with that dog.


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

That makes since as people who fight professionally and want to fight out of their regular weight class often meet their opponent at a "catch weight" somewhere in the middle.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

if what you say is true,and it very well could be, then the term clearly has a double meaning...I know a few hog hunters and a catch weight dog is a dog between 70 and 85 pounds for catch work,although a dog as heavy as 100 pounds could be at catch weight if it is functional..If all catch weight ment was a heavy weight dog,then a giant at 120 pounds could be considered a dog at catch weight,no matter how much of a unfunctional slobish cur it was..although after some further research it seems that bullys definition is the common definition..


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good to know Cane. I learn something every day.


----------

